# Thereby hangs a tale -- Eng>Port



## Marcio_Osorio

Agradeço a tradução da frase já muitas vezes, creio, traduzida em livros. 

Tentei:

"Segue-se a estória [que]..."

tradução essa que não achei muito convincente, pois não me lembro de ter lido livro em que dita frase apareça (oficial ou devidamente) traduzida.

Obrigado!


----------



## Lems

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Agradeço a tradução da frase já muitas vezes, creio, traduzida em livros.
> 
> Tentei:
> 
> "Segue-se a estória [que]..."
> 
> tradução essa que não achei muito convincente, pois não me lembro de ter lido livro em que dita frase apareça (oficial ou devidamente) traduzida.
> 
> Obrigado!


Márcio, a tradução mais adequada dessa expressão é: "Isso me lembra uma outra estória..."

Hope this helps. 

Lems
_______________
Our invention can be exploited for a certain time as a scientific curiosity, but apart from that, it has no commercial future whatsoever.
Auguste Lumière, early film maker who, with his brother Louis, organized the first public performance of motion pictures in December 1895


----------



## Outsider

Eu traduziria _thereby_ por "assim", donde, talvez, "Assim reza a história..." ou "Conta-se que..."


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

@ Lems e Outsider -- Obrigado.


----------



## MJD

"Thereby hangs a tale" --> As origens desta frase estão na peça 'As You Like It" do Shakespeare.  O inglês dele soa muito arcaico, talvez mais do que o português de, por exemplo, Camões e o padre António Vieira.


Diz-se isto a uma pessoa quando precisa duma história longa para lhe explicar o que aconteceu.  Olhe o exemplo seguinte:

JOHN:  "What happened to your car?  It's completely wrecked!"
MARY:  "Ah, thereby hangs a tale."


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Hahah! Valeu mesmo, MJD!

Posso até imaginar Mary chegando a casa só com a direção do veículo e perguntando ao marido: "Darling, is insurance paid up?" (Querido, o seguro [do carro] tá pago?)


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> Eu traduziria _thereby_ por "assim", donde, talvez, "Assim reza a história..." ou "Conta-se que..."


Não se deve traduzir palavras isoladamente nessa frase pois trata-se de um *idiom*, Outsider:

*thereby hangs a tale*

That detail or incident reminds one of another story, as in _So he went without supper, but thereby hangs a tale_. This expression, embodying the pun on tail and tale, was used by... 

The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer. Copyright © 1997 by The Christine Ammer 1992 Trust. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

Hope this helps

Lems
_________________
A bolsa alcançou um teto que parece permanente.  
_Irving Fisher, Professor de Economia, Yale University, 1929. Poucos dias antes do Crash de 29_.


----------



## Outsider

So how would you translate the idiom, Lems?


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> So how would you translate the idiom, Lems?


According to my post #2 above: 

_So he went without supper, but thereby hangs a tale._
Então ele se foi sem jantar, mas isso me lembra outra estória.

Faz sentido, não é?

Lems
_________________
A bolsa alcançou um teto que parece permanente. 
_Irving Fisher, Professor de Economia, Yale University, 1929. Poucos dias antes do Crash de 29_.


----------



## Outsider

Não me parece ser bem esse o sentido do exemplo do MJD...


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> Não me parece ser bem esse o sentido do exemplo do MJD...


Tem razão Out mas eu fico com o American Heritage Dictionary of Idioms...

Lems
_________________
A bolsa alcançou um teto que parece permanente. 
_Irving Fisher, Professor de Economia, Yale University, 1929. Poucos dias antes do Crash de 29._


----------



## MJD

Basicamente, o que esta expressão idiomática quer dizer é "há uma explicação/estória para tudo isso".

Olhe o exemplo anterior:  "So he went to bed without supper, but thereby hangs a tale."

Para nós analisarmos o que o autor quer dizer com uma frase, é necessário ter um bocadinho mais do texto.  Dado o que temos no exemplo em cima, traduzi-lo-ia assim:  "Então ele foi para cama sem jantar, mas isto é uma história em si"....ou "...é uma história diferente."


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado por tudo a vcs. Quanto mais leio, mais aprendo.

De bartleby dot com:

*And thereby hangs a tale*

An expression, taken from _As You Like It,_ by William Shakespeare, that means roughly “There’s a real story behind this.” It is commonly used by someone who is about to give the background of an interesting object, incident, or idea: “The colonel remarked, ‘See that umbrella over the mantelpiece? It saved my life during the war, and thereby hangs a tale.’”

The New Dictionary of Cultural Literacy, Third Edition. Edited by E.D. Hirsch, Jr., Joseph F. Kett, and James Trefil. Copyright © 2002 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.

Pelo que pude depreender, O coronel menciona um guarda-chuva como quem dissesse: "Tá vendo aquele guarda-chuva ali? Salvou minha vida na guerra. [Ele] viu muita coisa [acontecer comigo]...!"

Caso encerrado! (Case dismissed!) Muito obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Com essa explicação, eu diria que a expressão quer dizer qualquer coisa como "E há uma história por trás disso" ou "E isso tem uma história".


----------



## rwillmsen

> JOHN: "What happened to your car? It's completely wrecked!"
> MARY: "Ah, thereby hangs a tale."



Isso não soa nada bem, dado que a frase em inglês tem um aspecto bastante antiquado e por isso formal! Era melhor traduzi-la por 'it's a long story'. Tb a Mary bem pode perguntar 'do you want the long version or the short version?!?'

No contexto de Shakespeare não seria algo como 'isso é outra história'?


----------



## MJD

Pois, soa muito formal mas às vezes usamos linguagem arcaíca em expressões no nosso dia-a-dia, geralmente num tom sarcástico.


----------



## Outsider

rwillmsen said:
			
		

> Isso não soa nada bem, dado que a frase em inglês tem um aspecto bastante antiquado e por isso formal! Era melhor traduzi-la por 'it's a long story'. Tb a Mary bem pode perguntar 'do you want the long version or the short version?!?'
> 
> No contexto de Shakespeare não seria algo como 'isso é outra história'?


O primeiro sentido que me ocorre para "Isso é outra história" é "_That's another story_", como em "_But that's another story (= a different story)_". Usa-se quando estivemos a contar uma história, mas há um pormenor ou uma consequência dessa história que é em si mesmo uma nova história.


----------

